# obs streaming on wechat and weibo is possible?



## yihuachen93 (Apr 21, 2020)

Hi, I hope this is the right section for this question, I'd like to stream on chinese socials wechat and weibo as well, but I'm not able to reach the stream key and server, I think that its similar to Instagram where you can obtain stream key and server with terminal and php codes, but I dont know if is possible and how to do.
Any suggestion?

thank you
Yi Huá


----------



## kdoerner47 (Apr 9, 2021)

Did you find an answer?  I am wondering the same thing!


----------

